# MFA Film Directing Edinburgh College of Art



## stefanur (May 5, 2011)

Hello everybody! I know that a discussion similar to this is yet opened, but I want to know if there's someone out there that knows something about the MFA in FIlm Directing at Edinburgh College of Art!It is listed in the suggested courses of Skillset, but apart fronm this, no opinions on the web!
thanks a lot


----------



## CWYH (Dec 17, 2015)

stefanur said:


> Hello everybody! I know that a discussion similar to this is yet opened, but I want to know if there's someone out there that knows something about the MFA in FIlm Directing at Edinburgh College of Art!It is listed in the suggested courses of Skillset, but apart fronm this, no opinions on the web!
> thanks a lot



Hey! I know it's been..over 4 years since you've posted. I have the exact same questions now! Did you manage to find out anything??

Thanks!


----------

